# Elysian Artwork?



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for some Elysian Artwork to use with my new Photoshop, but I can't seem to find any good quality Elysian artwork. I have seen a few things in IA3, but it's not really what I'm looking for.

If anyone can help me out that would be great.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Then no, is the answer.

IA4 and IA8 are all in the same style. You'll have to sort that out though yourself if you want to check for yourself. But no. There's no other Elysian artwork I can think off.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I was thinking if anyone has ever made some, that anyone can think of. I know there are plenty of 40k artists, was hoping someone at some point made some Elysian Artwork.


----------

